# Garage Gym



## Thelooneytuner

Well I've been going to the gym now since Feb and started free weights 3 weeks ago, seen some decent gains.

However the problem is i'm fed up of the gym now! The nearest one is a trek and a half, I end up queuing for the free weights and then when I get there I get pestered to hurry up. To be honest its damn right putting me off! so much so that tonight I ended up leaving early 

So i've decided i'm going to turn the empty garage into a gym. Ill start off with the basics just need a little advice on the equipment I am thinking of getting

Plus I go to gym alone and if I have it at home my brother will join me

*Olympic Bar & Weights*

Bodypower - 100Kg Olympic Weight Set (6FT Bar) ---£164.99

Here

Good Quality? I think it will be sufficient for me?

*Squat Rack*

Marcy - SR50 Squat Rack --- £129

here

Will fit perfectly, any good?

*Bench*

York - DB4 Bench - £50

here

Was thinking this would be ok for benching and also for decline crunches etc

*What I already have*

Exercise bike

Punch bag

Speed bag

3 sets of boxing glove (I dont know where all this boxing stuff came from)

A crap barbell with 20kg

Chin/pullup bar

Variable dumbells

Electricity, heating and lighting in garage

*Other accessories I plan on getting after*

Jump rope

mirror

who knows?

Advice very much welcomed!

Thankyou very much!


----------



## BOB1984

sounds good mate wish i had the space. my mate got a decent incline bench from decathlon. might be worth checking there website mate


----------



## switch

Don't get the squat rack it has no safety features with is a must for a home gym where you plan to lift alone. Buy a power rack this will provide safety for both squatting and benching.


----------



## Thelooneytuner

I wont be alone at home buddy as my brother will be joining me thankfully, would love a power rack but unfortunately dont have that sort of budget 

Cheers bob will have a nosey


----------



## xpower

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php

or better still

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------



## Greshie

I agree with Switch

I also train in my garage and have a power rack , adjustable bench , olympic bar and weights , dumbbells and an over door chin/pull up bar ... more than adequate to get going

This is the power rack / bench / weights I have

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


----------



## Thelooneytuner

There a little out of my range atm  plus sadly they are too high for my garage as its quite low roofed.

Will have to do the mil press outside


----------



## deemann

good idea m8 iv done the same thing...the bench u are looking at is a no no get a good quality heavy duty bench


----------



## adsdj

I have a Body-Solid bench, had it years, and it is... solid!

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/utility_benches/bodysolid_flat_incline_bench_grey/7086_p.html

Mine's in white but the same thing really. Gone up in price though!


----------



## Thelooneytuner

Seen a better bench whilst I have been browsing as it aint getting much loving that one lol


----------



## adsdj

A decent one will last you years and years or more. A cheap one you'd be lucky to get a year or two out of it. Go spend


----------



## Greshie

As a matter of interest how high is the ceiling from the floor in your garage ?. I understand you have a budget , but a good power rack is worth the money if you can find a way of affording it ... after all your Brother may not always be around when you want to train....


----------



## Jayden

i train in my garage.. **** all space **** all weights but its working so far


----------



## Greshie

adsdj said:


> A decent one will last you years and years or more. A cheap one you'd be lucky to get a year or two out of it. Go spend


Totally agree , don't buy stuff just because it's cheap , buy for the long term , it may seem expensive now but it will work out cheaper in the long term.

Have you thought about looking for second hand kit on eBay or perhaps local classifieds etc... ?


----------



## Thelooneytuner

Thanks Greshie! Well i'd say it is about 7ft but has struts so the cage wouldn't fit in sadly.

Ive just had a mate round who is a fabricator and he reckons he could make spotter catches for the rack for the just in case moments.

Ive been looking at second hand but nothing seems to be around me which is typical!

Does the rack and weights seem to be of a good quality and price though for me as a beginner?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## adsdj

I'm going to get those same weights (but the next set up with more weight) once I can afford it and get rid of my standards (or hide them in a corner somewhere). I believe Bodypower discs are proper size, some other makes are smaller which is a bit cheeky really. Don't know what the bar you get with the set is like but I assume it's good enough for the job.


----------



## DiamondDixie

The sh!t thing about garage training is always having to **** about changing db weights for drop sets diff exercises etc. my garage training lasted 1 month wasted money and crap atmosphere. You can't beat a good meathead gym.


----------



## Lukeg

Greshie said:


> I agree with Switch
> 
> I also train in my garage and have a power rack , adjustable bench , olympic bar and weights , dumbbells and an over door chin/pull up bar ... more than adequate to get going
> 
> This is the power rack / bench / weights I have
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


that is unbelievable ...

£500 for a rack a bench and 100kg olympic weight set up.

VALUE!


----------



## Greshie

Thelooneytuner said:


> Thanks Greshie! Well i'd say it is about 7ft but has struts so the cage wouldn't fit in sadly.
> 
> Ive just had a mate round who is a fabricator and he reckons he could make spotter catches for the rack for the just in case moments.
> 
> Ive been looking at second hand but nothing seems to be around me which is typical!
> 
> Does the rack and weights seem to be of a good quality and price though for me as a beginner?
> 
> Russ


My only comments would be to make sure the weights can be added to in due course , & I would go for a 7ft bar , and also ensure the rack can support more than the 100kg weights 'cos all being well you'll want to go up to 145kg etc. Also with the barbell spring clips can be a pain but they go on tightly , I have collars with a screw in thread and if I don't screw properly they come loose ... which is a little unnerving half way through a lift when the plates start sliding around!

With regards other comments re working out at home as opposed to a gym , there will always be arguments either way. You do have to be self disciplined at home and try at least to have a comfortable environment to work out in (giving the garage walls a coat of emulsion is a must in my opinion, and having good lighting and the option of a bit of heat, I would also put something down on the floor if you can - I've a cheap laminate on my garage floor ... though floor paint is just as good to keep dust down ) , but you can have the music you want as loud as you want neighbours permitting, you can train when you want at your own pace . I don't find changing weights up and down a chore as it provides the natural breaks between sets / routines.

Incidently one thing you should add is rubber matting so if you drop the weights the floor has something to cushion the blow, I've noticed some people on here use stuff meant for horses that can be bought off eBay ... I've got some proprietary matting which tbh is a bit [email protected]


----------



## Thelooneytuner

Thanks for all your advice greshie! It has been a massive help.

I'm measuring the garage tonight to see if a power rack will fit, failing that I will have to go for a squat rack, but at the end of the day its better than nothing  .

With regards to motivation I think I will be a lot more suited to a home gym as the gym I go to is 30mins from home so by the time I've been stuck in traffic I get annoyed. Then when I get there and I am waiting 20 minutes for a rack I never feel like doing anything!

Also I'm not the most confident or outgoing type and find the idiots at my gym both annoying and off putting! There's nothing worse than someone standing over you waiting for you to finish!

The plans will be to paint the Walls and floor and carpet the floor too. I have lighting in there and a heater. All that requires in the garage is a tidy out and equipment.

Went to view an alternative gym yesterday 2 minutes from home but they don't even have free weights and its £38 a month!!!

Looking at the only other gym in my area tomorrow which is a few roads from work but from viewing through the window I'm not holding my breath

Ta

Russ


----------



## Jimbo 1

Get this set cheaper with more

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_weight_sets/bodypower_104kg_7ft_combi_standard_weight_set/9682_p.html

What is your budget for a bench i got a nice Olympic bench for £275.00

http://www.purefitnessandsports.co.uk/strength-training/weight-benches/marcy-club-monster-olympic-weight-bench-900lb-capacity-p-937.html

If i were you id do both have weights @ home & have a gym then you have a choice


----------



## xpower

Jimbo 1 said:


> Get this set cheaper with more
> 
> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_weight_sets/bodypower_104kg_7ft_combi_standard_weight_set/9682_p.html
> 
> What is your budget for a bench i got a nice Olympic bench for £275.00
> 
> http://www.purefitnessandsports.co.uk/strength-training/weight-benches/marcy-club-monster-olympic-weight-bench-900lb-capacity-p-937.html


Better off with olly weights


----------



## Jimbo 1

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_sets/bodypower_145kg_olympic_weight_set_/8930_p.html

This set would be good if you go for that bench a bit dearer but u get a thicker bar


----------



## Weakwilko

*Standard Strength Package 2 / SEPB1001*

£ 374.99

This exclusive package contains the Bodymax CF353 Olympic Competitor Bench and a 100KG olympic weight kit to get you going.




























Alternate Images









  

*Description: This exclusive package contains the Bodymax CF353 Olympic Competitor Bench and a 100KG olympic weight kit to get you going.*

This exclusive package contains the Bodymax CF353 Olympic Competitor Bench and a 100KG olympic weight kit to get you going.

Tell a friend about this product.

Sorry for hijacking, but what are your thoughts on this bench package deal?????????

Cheers


----------



## adsdj

Just don't buy standard plates, go for Olympic. I wish I had a few years back, I'm now looking at having to replace my standards.


----------



## xpower

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf353-olympic-competitor-bench.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/weights/weight-kits?p=2

would be equivalent to the above package but less money


----------



## Weakwilko

Cheers xpower!! I did the maths And couldnt work out how it was a deal, but would you say it was a decent bench?? I'm I right in thinking the weights don't come with dumb bell bars??


----------



## retro-mental

I am jumping in on the DONT GET A SQUAT RACK bandwagon

I bought all my kit from ebay. I actually had some weights and a guy was selling his old power lifting gym. 500+ kg of olympic plates. 300kg of fixed dumbells, olympic flat bench and a power rack

i only wanted the rack to go with what i had and i dont have a garage so it had to go in the spare room !!!!!

There was no way i was getting a ton of weights in there without the ceiling going . I bought it all for £300.00. It was rusty as hell but i ccleaned it all up and sold the plates and bench for £500.00 sold the dumbells for £200.00 and kept the rack

There not just for squating although you feel so much more confident to push more and not get stuck in the hole on your tod with 100+ kg on your back but its also good again if you by your self to bench. I work mine to do pull ups, dips bicep curls, shugs

Just about anything that stops you having to bend to get the weight up etc etc

The one i got is home made from steel girders. I may even upload a picture !!!!

I have a **** york bench as mine broke, Stay away from york as they fall to bits but ebay and gumtree is the way. your looking at 50p a kg on there SO GET CRACKING


----------



## monkeybiker

adsdj said:


> Just don't buy standard plates, go for Olympic. I wish I had a few years back, I'm now looking at having to replace my standards.


What did you not like about the standard plates? I have used them for years and have had over 200kg on the bar. Maybe an olympic bar is better for monstrous amounts of weight but I think a standard bar is fine for most people provided it's a solid steel one and not some cheap hollow one they sell in argos.


----------



## adsdj

monkeybiker said:


> What did you not like about the standard plates? I have used them for years and have had over 200kg on the bar. Maybe an olympic bar is better for monstrous amounts of weight but I think a standard bar is fine for most people provided it's a solid steel one and not some cheap hollow one they sell in argos.


Well, the standard bar is only meant for about 130kg of weight, and the weight plates are smaller than olympic plates from what i've found, unless you know of standard full size plates, makes deadlifting tricky otherwise. Also the standard bars don't have revolving sleeves, as far as I understand it.

And I agree, the Argos one is sh1t.


----------



## monkeybiker

adsdj said:


> Well, the standard bar is only meant for about 130kg of weight, and the weight plates are smaller than olympic plates from what i've found, unless you know of standard full size plates, makes deadlifting tricky otherwise. Also the standard bars don't have revolving sleeves, as far as I understand it.
> 
> And I agree, the Argos one is sh1t.


I quite regularly have more than 130kg on the bar and the bar is fine. One time I did have I think around 260kg on it for rack deadlifts and it was flexing quite a bit but I think up to about 200kg or so it's fine.

The 20kg plates are smaller then olympic size as you say. I have 4 25kg plates which are just a little bit smaller than an olympic 20kg plate by about 1.5" so I raise the bar using a couple of old school books. I raise the bar 0.75" so the centre of the plate is the standard height for deadlifts.

I got all my stuff 2nd hand on ebay were someone had a bench/bars/weights and power rack all together. If buying separate I probably would have gone for an olympic bar but I have not had any issues with the standard bar.

It's not a big problem to change in the future anyway. If you buy all your weight plates 2nd hand then you should be able to sell then for what you paid for them. The funny thing is they even go up in value over time so you can't loose money on them as long as you keep them clean.


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> I am jumping in on the DONT GET A SQUAT RACK bandwagon
> 
> I bought all my kit from ebay. I actually had some weights and a guy was selling his old power lifting gym. 500+ kg of olympic plates. 300kg of fixed dumbells, olympic flat bench and a power rack
> 
> i only wanted the rack to go with what i had and i dont have a garage so it had to go in the spare room !!!!!
> 
> There was no way i was getting a ton of weights in there without the ceiling going . I bought it all for £300.00. It was rusty as hell but i ccleaned it all up and sold the plates and bench for £500.00 sold the dumbells for £200.00 and kept the rack
> 
> There not just for squating although you feel so much more confident to push more and not get stuck in the hole on your tod with 100+ kg on your back but its also good again if you by your self to bench. I work mine to do pull ups, dips bicep curls, shugs
> 
> Just about anything that stops you having to bend to get the weight up etc etc
> 
> The one i got is home made from steel girders. I may even upload a picture !!!!
> 
> I have a **** york bench as mine broke, Stay away from york as they fall to bits but ebay and gumtree is the way. your looking at 50p a kg on there SO GET CRACKING


I agree .......


----------



## james12345

retro-mental said:


> I am jumping in on the DONT GET A SQUAT RACK bandwagon
> 
> I bought all my kit from ebay. I actually had some weights and a guy was selling his old power lifting gym. 500+ kg of olympic plates. 300kg of fixed dumbells, olympic flat bench and a power rack
> 
> i only wanted the rack to go with what i had and i dont have a garage so it had to go in the spare room !!!!!
> 
> There was no way i was getting a ton of weights in there without the ceiling going . I bought it all for £300.00. It was rusty as hell but i ccleaned it all up and sold the plates and bench for £500.00 sold the dumbells for £200.00 and kept the rack
> 
> There not just for squating although you feel so much more confident to push more and not get stuck in the hole on your tod with 100+ kg on your back but its also good again if you by your self to bench. I work mine to do pull ups, dips bicep curls, shugs
> 
> Just about anything that stops you having to bend to get the weight up etc etc
> 
> The one i got is home made from steel girders. I may even upload a picture !!!!
> 
> I have a **** york bench as mine broke, Stay away from york as they fall to bits but ebay and gumtree is the way. your looking at 50p a kg on there SO GET CRACKING


50p a kilo? I've certainly never seen any that cheap on gumtree?


----------



## Thug-Nasty

Why not standard plates? Surely it doesnt matter what plates you got aslong as there the same weight?


----------



## retro-mental

well because a make a living out of buying and selling stuff i look through ebay mainly with a fine tooth comb and it seems that if you buy secondhand in bulk its always about 50p a kg but yeah gumtree maybe not as its all set price's and everyone wants more than its worth


----------

